# Hey all :) .. any breeders?? north london :)



## juniorsil

New here, and im on my way to eventually buying a pet Rat .. never thought of owning one as a pet before but after watching some videos, and doing some research on them, they seem to be really great pets ..
i already have a dog (but hes a little sh*t lol and hes technically my mums dog) but i want something small to have as my own, i had a hamster which died unfortunately .. so im not a total noob xD .. (im well aware rats and hamsters are not alike)

but yes  if there are any breeders here that are based in north london send me an email ([email protected])

thanks ^_^


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## juniorsil

thanks xD


----------



## laoshu

Hi there and welcome to the forum  .

I have sent you a pm regarding rats , I noticed this would be your first time owning a pet rat.
Rats are extreamly sociable and love to play so should always be housed in pairs minimum. A single rat would get very lonely and have no one to play with most its life ( unless you was to have it out 20 hours a day all hours day/night)
If you would like any more advice on keeping pet rats please feel free to ask on here as there is a few of us that keep them


----------



## Oneweek22

I dont have any rats now but I have had some in the past so maybe I could help with questions or advise as well.


----------



## juniorsil

yeah thats fine .. i am still unsure about owning 2 :\ .. it wouldnt be cage bound, it would be mostly let out (not 24/7 ofcorse lol) ..

and so far ive put in a fair amount of time researching into the little rats , i have a dog (quite placid) and there is always someone in the house  .. as it is atm i have no real questions regarding them so feel free to post anything here that you think i should know  ..

thanks again guys ^_^

ps: any unconventional advice is welcome


----------



## racingmouse

I have to agree with the others about keeping two or more. If your looking for a single pet, I would look into a Syrian hamster! Even mice (females at least) should have company. Rats can also cost a small fortune at the vets as they can suffer a great deal from mycoplasma infections, constant sneezing (stress or allergens can trigger this so being alone means stress) and also tumours. So do factor all this in before you get any. Rats are cheap to buy, but not cheap to keep. They also require a large cage (NOT a tank). Join any rat forum and they will tell you exactly the same.

Welcome to the forum by the way, but do take good advice from rat experienced people.


----------



## juniorsil

ahh ok, ill take that on board.
No thanks on the gerbils though lol ive had some before and now i just cant see myself not getting a rat..

how hard is it to care for 2 rats? affection etc ? ive had other people tell me that having 2 is better off because its constant company, but one is also good if you are constantly interacting with them so either is fine .. having 2 the first time for me might be too much though :s so i would definitely have to think it over and get some proper advice (not to say the advice you gave wasnt "proper" lol)

and i found a cage from argos that looks pretty decent, what you think?

http://www.argos.co.uk/ProductDisplayTR ... er=8620231
maybe this wouldnt be so ideal for 2 rats but 1 maybe?

thanks 

i am really looking forward to getting


----------



## Cait

Having 2 rats isn't any more difficult than having one. The only difference is a little extra handling - but that's why you want a pet right?! You still spend the same amount of time feeding and cleaning regardless, but rats are very social and will really appreciate the company of another rat.


----------



## juniorsil

ahh ok, yeah i see what you mean


----------



## racingmouse

That cage is a `Critter 1` and used by rat people as a `hospital cage` or for transportation/holiday cage. Not for permenant housing use. Your looking at something four times this size even for two rats. Have you joined a rat forum to get better informed? http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk is the biggest and is UK based.

Two rats mean they are always in one anothers company when you are not there. It`s okay to say you will spend a lot of time with a single rat, but your not another rat. Rats (like mice) need rat company. And no, two rats are no more care than one. Why would they be? It`s just a little more food, a couple of water bottles and a larger cage. You can still spend time with them just the same, but think about the rats needs here. If your at school, you are away from 9am til 4pm. If your at work, much the same. How do you think a single rat would feel being in a cage on it`s own all day? He or she would sleep yes, but that is no life for a lone rat.

And that`s rubbish about having just one if your going to interact with him/her. You can interact with two or more just the same, but the rats have company of their own kind aswell. Actually, having three is better!

If you are new to rats, please don`t go rushing into owning them until you are fully aware of their requirements and needs. You`ll be glad you did in the long run. Anyone can walk into a shop and buy a rat, but that`s not doing the rat any good, beleive me.


----------



## juniorsil

i think i might just get 2 ratties then


----------



## juniorsil

the cage i was planning on buying is suitable to house 2 of them according to the cage calculator on that website, but i will look into it, ideally i would like a cage that isnt too tall though :s


----------



## racingmouse

If you look on the website I linked to, you will see many of the suitable cages on there that rats require. The set-up`s are also good and will give you some ideas. It`s always best to do your research by looking at and speaking to other rat owners before taking the plunge. rats are lovely, but they can also be a labour of love.

Don`t always look at cage calculators as they are only a guide. Look at the actual cages and their set up`s and this will give you a much better idea.


----------



## juniorsil

yeah ive spoken to quite a few rat owners and have heard alot about them and how to care for them etc .. the cage however wasnt easy to find, so when i saw that one on argos, i kept it on the side as a possible cage for when i do go ahead with a purchase ..

im having a look at the site now though ^_^


----------



## racingmouse

That Argos cage (the Critter 1 as it`s known) is`nt big enough for two rats. The Critter 2 is. That is two Critter 1 cages one on top of the other only joined up. I honestly would`nt recommend either as they are fiddly to erect and have silly sprung doors that open inwards! Argos are not known for selling decent small animal cages never mind rat cages!

Your looking at something like a Freddy 2 cage made by Savic or something similar. Think along those lines and you won`t go far wrong.


----------



## laoshu

I also would recomend a freddy 2 cage for two rats.
nice and easy to clean.. lots of space for floor toys and hanging hamocks, nice easy to open door.
They come up on ebay quite often secondhand if you dont mind second hand stuff ( most in in great condition) or lots of online shops sell them.

This is what I use for my young ones. :O)


----------



## juniorsil

mmm i must admit, i was very reluctant to buy it from argos :\ .. i saw the freddy 2 cage and it does look good, but it is rather tall lol .. mmm i think ebay will deffinately come in handy on this one.. since you have one though iaoshu, you can probably tell me about the space it takes up? obviously by pictures i cant see exactly how much space it would take up but it would be nice to hear from someone who actually owns one


----------



## laoshu

I keep all my rodents in the shed so space is not a issue with me.

If you google freddy 2 cages you will see lots of ideas on how you can pack them full fo stuff and also in home enviroments to give you an idea of space.
link if it works

http://www.google.co.uk/images?rls=com. ... tbs=isch:1


----------



## racingmouse

If space is an issue within a room and you can`t compromise, then don`t keep rats. It`s unfair to keep them in a small cage just because it suits your spacial needs! Not being critical you understand, just looking at the bigger picture. I know all about cages taking up space because when I kept rats, I also had two glass gerbil tanks three foot in length and a mouse cage in my bedroom for a while until I downsized once some of my pets had passed on.

All I`m saying is, look at where the cage will be situated and see if you can even move things to accommodate it. If you can`t, or don`t want to (I know sometimes it`s hard to re-arrange a room if you have everything in it`s rightful place) then think hard about the rats and where they would possibly go? After all, they should be a part of the family and have company.


----------



## mousemad

Hi guys, I have spoken to Junior as he lives down the road from me. He will be happily getting at least 2 rats (as I don't sell them singularly!) and has asked me to supply him a cage as well. I have shown him our 'freddy 2' and he is happy with a cage of that size. So his rats will be hapilly living in a big cage with ratty company  I also have a policy where people can return their animals to us no matter how long it's been if they find for any reason they can no longer care for them.


----------



## juniorsil

well ive made arrangements for 2 little dumbo husky kittens  .. and yeh, the space itself isnt the issue, there is room here for a 69cm cage lol, i should hopefully be getting a cage from the breeder also, which looks very similar to the one you recommended.. i should have them soon, ill take some pics once they are settled and well adjusted 

thanks for all the advice and info  if i need any help ill be sure to come back here to ask

Cheeeeers


----------



## juniorsil

oh, didnt see your message hehe but yes, thanks again  .. great breeder and animal lover, really big heart indeed


----------



## Oneweek22

I my opinion rats are much more social than mice. In my experience males are more interactive with people and can be housed together unlike male mice. Females were ok until they had babies then they turned bitchy and would bite all the time. Never met a female that didnt do this but that doesnt mean they all do. You should consider this before you get rats if you havent already. Just my experience.


----------



## juniorsil

getting 2 males lol  thanks for the heads up though


----------



## FeralWolf

Hya! :welcome1


----------



## juniorsil

haha thanks


----------

